# Rubbermaid Containers



## RussianTorts (Nov 29, 2012)

Just wondering if there is any Rubbermaid containers bigger than 50 gal? I'm looking for something for my RT so he can be happy this winter until its warm enough for him to go outside. I'm looking for a Rubbermaid tub because my Dad made me put my RT in a 3 x 2 rodent cage. For the past 2 months he was in a 5 x 3 tortoise table, just yesterday I had to put him in the rodent cage. I can see he is very unhappy and I'm trying to get him out of it ASAP.

So if anyone can link me to a Rubbermaid 50 gallon tub (or a bigger one if they have them) it would be much appreciated. I can only find the 4 packs online.


----------



## mainey34 (Nov 29, 2012)

Im not sure. You can cut two and put them together. Try lowes or home depot..


----------



## coreyc (Nov 29, 2012)

You can get two cut a hole in each side and join them together


----------



## wellington (Nov 29, 2012)

The tubs they sell to store fake Christmas trees in might work and be bigger, not sure though.


----------



## JeffG (Nov 29, 2012)

It might be a little early in the year, but when the Walmart and Target type stores start stocking the Christmas totes (for wrapping paper, Christmas trees, etc.) you can find some plastic containers with huge floor space. Those are probably the kind of containers you are looking for. 

Don't worry so too much about the "gallons", because taller sides increase the gallons without giving your tort any more room. As long a the sides are tall enough that he can't get out, the floor space is the most important thing.

There are some good ones on this page: http://www.target.com/c/holiday-storage-christmas/-/N-5xt2y


----------



## jeninak907 (Nov 29, 2012)

If you can get a hold of a rubbermaid christmas tree storage container it would work great! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000YUUOH0/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## RussianTorts (Nov 29, 2012)

The artificial tree container is great! I think I'll be able to get that in a week or 2, just hate seeing him so miserable. Thanks everyone for such quick responses, if anyone has any other suggestions that'd be great.


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Nov 29, 2012)

I can only think that if you couldn't get a bigger container, you could make a second level and that would increase the space he has to roam around. I have done that until I can get a bigger enclosure and it works alright. I would rather it be bigger but until I can find something or my husband makes me one, that is what I am doing. Out of curiosity, why is your dad making you use a rodent cage if you already have a larger tortoise table? You don't have to answer, it just made me wonder why.


----------



## RussianTorts (Nov 29, 2012)

lovelyrosepetal said:


> I can only think that if you couldn't get a bigger container, you could make a second level and that would increase the space he has to roam around. I have done that until I can get a bigger enclosure and it works alright. I would rather it be bigger but until I can find something or my husband makes me one, that is what I am doing. Out of curiosity, why is your dad making you use a rodent cage if you already have a larger tortoise table? You don't have to answer, it just made me wonder why.



He said it was to big..obviously to big is non-existent for tortoises so it made me a bit angry. He is now using it as a makeshift table that holds a ping pong table on top of it. 

I just really like the warmer months now that I have a tortoise. Since Bubba can be outside and happy in a much bigger enclosure with plants and natural sunlight.


----------



## laney (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm not sure how big your tort is but I had to make a quick extension to on of my enclosures and used an extra large plastic dog bed that I got at a cheap store. Maybe you could do that or get two and join them at the lip? Just an idea if you are really struggling.


----------



## RussianTorts (Nov 29, 2012)

Instead of going with the more expensive Christmas I'm going to go get 2 large plastic totes then connecting them. Thanks everyone!


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 29, 2012)

This is a great idea, (probably with part of the lid back on the bridge, and a regular house light on the right side).
You could do this with two 50 gal totes and any small sterilite container as the bridge.


----------



## RussianTorts (Nov 29, 2012)

lynnedit said:


> This is a great idea, (probably with part of the lid back on the bridge, and a regular house light on the right side).
> You could do this with two 50 gal totes and any small sterilite container as the bridge.



Thanks! I think I'll do that.


----------



## LostMD (Dec 2, 2012)

Before i decided to build me own table i was looking at out door patio storage containers
<http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...&srccode=cii_17588969&cpncode=32-200672490-2> 
Now obviously they are expensive, at least for me, but there are less decoritive and more utiliy types out there that will probably be cheaper.
A simple google of "ourdoor waterproof patio storage" will show anyone a vast amout of options.


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 2, 2012)

That works! And they are also nice as a hide in an outside enclosure.


----------



## Tortus (Dec 2, 2012)

jeninak907 said:


> If you can get a hold of a rubbermaid christmas tree storage container it would work great! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000YUUOH0/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20



After looking at the dimensions, that doesn't provide much more ground space than the largest underbed container that you can get for less than $15. It's slightly longer and twice as tall, but more height isn't really needed with torts.


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 2, 2012)

Height is needed with Russians or torts that climb. 14" allows you to have substrate and a few plants, etc., w/o worrying that the tort will climb out.
The tree storage boxes I found on sale after xmas for $30 are 52" x 20" x 14" high. I haven't seen an underbed storage container with that size or enough height for a small adult tortoise, but perhaps they are out there. Compare this to a 50 gal tote: 36" long.


----------



## Tortus (Dec 2, 2012)

Well I'm learning here. How high can Russians climb? 

I know when I put my 3.5 month old leopard in a 3" container to soak it tries to climb out, but it can't get its back feet over the top. Just the front legs.


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 3, 2012)

I think the underbed containers are wonderful for young, smaller torts. 

If you have a 6" Russian, you would need sides about 1.5 to 2x his length. And that is from the substrate. They seem to be able to get a toe hold on anything. Other torts like Pancakes, are similar.


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Dec 3, 2012)

I had Rosie in an underbed tub and unless I had the lid clamped down she'd escape and more than twice I came back to find her free roaming. She wasn't even 4" so don't underestimate the strength of a determined tort!


----------

